# How can i change the mirror ?



## cola (Nov 28, 2010)

This is default.

```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/Latest/
```
I want to change it to another directory like to install lxde.

```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8.1-release/x11
```
How can i do this?


----------



## mk (Nov 28, 2010)

Take a look of PACKAGESITE and PACKAGEROOT env from *man pkg_add*.
What are you looking to achieve?


----------



## cola (Nov 28, 2010)

Can i use only one repository to install from ftp mirror?

Is it possible to set for multiple repositories to download from?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 28, 2010)

You mean download from multiple mirrors at same time?
No, AFAIK, you can't.


----------



## cola (Nov 28, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> You mean download from multiple mirrors at same time?
> No, AFAIK, you can't.


In linux system the package management system like apt-get can download package from main,free,non-free or contrib repository.
It seaches where the package resides.

Is there any option in freebsd that th pkg_add will search where the packge is whether the package is in
Latest or in x11 directory.
It will cd to that particular directory to download that package.


----------



## robbak (Nov 28, 2010)

No need. Freebsd doesn't break packages up into groups like that.

By default, it will search all 1 of the 'repositories'. You can get that from any mirror you like,although some may be more out of date than others.


----------

